# Imac G3 ...



## Anderssonpaul (18 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous,

Etant un fan des vieux macs, je ne suis procurer gratuitement un Imac G3 400 MHZ.

Ne sachant pas trop comment Mac OS 9 fonctionne, j'aimerais savoir jusqu'à quelle os je peux mettre mon imac G3 sans qui ne freeze trop.

Pour le moment il est en 9.0.1

1) Je n'arrive pas a le mettre en 9.1 car l'installateur me dit : Le fichier système est trop volumineux ...

Que faire ?
Pour ensuite mettre à jour le firmware (pour installer os x)


----------



## Tiki10 (18 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

Si tu tiens à rester sous MacOS, le 9.2.2 sera ce qui est le mieux adapté à ta machine, mais c'est completement depassé, et pour trouver un logiciel un tant soit peu moderne, il va falloir s'accrocher.
Mais, si tu le désires, tu peux aller jusqu'a os X 10.3.9.
J'ai testé sur un imac @333, et j'ai trouvé ça plutot miserable en terme de performance.

Sur cette même machine, le couple Debian + LXDE pour le bureau est relativement véloce et permet d'utiliser des applis plus recente. Mais ce n'est plus vraiment un mac...

Dans les deux dernier cas, un upgrade de la mémoire est souhaitable


Tiki


----------



## CBi (18 Juillet 2010)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Mais, si tu le désires, tu peux aller jusqu'a os X 10.3.9.
> J'ai testé sur un imac @333, et j'ai trouvé ça plutot miserable en terme de performance.



Ça dépend de ce que tu fais de ton mac. Pour moi, X 10.3.9 sur un imac @333 avec 512Mo de RAM donne de bons résultats pour surfer sur le net (pas de vidéos !), écouter les web radios, utiliser des outils bureautiques, voire utiliser iPhoto.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (19 Juillet 2010)

Heu les gars je pense voir 64 Mo de ram ....
Et c'est un Imac g3 dv avec double firewire et sortie vga ...

Il y moyen de mettre un logiciel comme Garage band dessus ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2010)

Hum, Garage Band ... C'est dans le domaine du rêve me semble t'il. 

Déja mets le firmware à jour (4.1.9 de memoire)

Et trouve Panther, installe et gonfle la ram à bloc.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (19 Juillet 2010)

Je n'ai pas envie de mettre de l'argent dans cette bécane ...
Et tu ne vas me dire que des logiciel de compo musicale(basique) ça n'existait pas à l'époque ... Hein Nico


----------



## ntx (19 Juillet 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Et tu ne vas me dire que des logiciel de compo musicale(basique) ça n'existait pas à l'époque ... Hein Nico


Si il en existait mais n'étant pas spécialiste je ne me souviens plus des noms. Voir le forum "Musique".
Mais il va te falloir mettre la main sur LA version qui existait à l'époque car les versions plus récentes ne tourneront jamais sur cette machine. Et encore faut-il espérer que pour cette version, la configuration requise corresponde à ton modèle bas de gamme. 

Quoiqu'il en soit pour GB tu oublies, bien trop lourd pour ta machine.

Si tu veux persévérer dans la musique, il vaudrait bien mieux investir dans un Mini moderne qui a tout ce qu'il faut pour GB. 
La nostalgie a ses limites. Les pièces de musée sont faites pour aller dans des musées.


----------



## CBi (19 Juillet 2010)

Moi non plus je ne me souviens plus du nom mais je confirme = j'avais un logiciel capable de jouer une partition qui apparaissait en clair à l'écran (encore plus classe que Garage Band !) et qui tournait sous OS 9 avec un iMac G3 333.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (19 Juillet 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Si tu veux persévérer dans la musique, il vaudrait bien mieux investir dans un Mini moderne qui a tout ce qu'il faut pour GB.



Heu le Mac pro n'est pas suffisant ?

C'est juste pour jouer du classique sur un clavier midi ... Ça doit bien exister ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------




CBi a dit:


> Moi non plus je ne me souviens plus du nom mais je confirme = j'avais un logiciel capable de jouer une partition qui apparaissait en clair à l'écran (encore plus classe que Garage Band !) et qui tournait sous OS 9 avec un iMac G3 333.



Ça doit bien exister ... Car je me rappelle que le son de démarrage de Windows 98 a été fait depuis un mac ...


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2010)

CBi a dit:


> Moi non plus je ne me souviens plus du nom mais je confirme = j'avais un logiciel capable de jouer une partition qui apparaissait en clair à l'écran (encore plus classe que Garage Band !) et qui tournait sous OS 9 avec un iMac G3 333.



Finale PrintMusic millésime 2000. Je l'avais sur mon G3 500, il tournait sous 9.2 avec 64M de mémoire.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (20 Juillet 2010)

merci mais ou le trouver ...


----------

